# What to do with unwanted goats



## Danceswgoats (Aug 15, 2019)

We have about 6 goats that we decided we are not going to keep, we have dairy goats that we are keeping of course. The goats we don't want to keep are very sweet and they are given love and they're very well taken care of, unfortunately we cannot keep too many. I understand the life cycle where are some animals end up a food and I am fine with that however my lovely fiance disagrees so I've been trying without success to find a goat rescue that will take them since I believe if we sell them to a stranger they will end up as food since they look very healthy and plump.
I will appreciate any suggestions and if someone is interested on them as pets only I will be happy to hear about that. Thanks


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 15, 2019)

To be honest....it is a "crap shoot", because ya are taking the "word" of a stranger....and a hungry person will tell ya "what" ya wish to hear.....something else, too....if I sold ya a car with "restrictions attached" would ya buy it?...or would ya feel like once ya bought it, I shouldn't be able to tell ya "what" ya can or can't do to it?.....we have done the same as you with some of our goats, but when they left the drive....my time of "control" was over and accepted that....their "memories" are still in my mind as they were and I enjoyed them while we had them....I just hope the new owners were able to enjoy them too, but can't "control" what "definition" they attach to the word "enjoy".....it is a part of raising animals....if ya want to stay "in control" then only raise as many as ya can tend to and keep them til they die....otherwise, ya will never sell or give away the ones ya don't want.....


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 15, 2019)

I agree.  When someone no longer wants an animal, but wants to dictate what others do with it, it makes no sense at all to me.  Like the "Free to good home" ads or those that want to charge money for a mutt they don't want any longer "to make sure it's going to a good home".  

 Didn't it already have a good home?  What constitutes a "good home" if the owner doesn't even want the animal?     It's like "here, take my trash but don't you dare throw it out in the dumpster...I want you to take this thing I don't want and treat it kindly and gently until death do you part". 

That happens a lot with extra roosters....no one wants a passel of roosters, but they don't want to eat them and then they want to only give them to someone else who will not eat them either.  It's strange...it's a food animal, most people who want a food animal are intent on making it into food.  That's natural. 

If she loves them so much that she can't bear them to become food~which they will eventually anyway...for something~why doesn't she just keep them?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 15, 2019)

If you or your fiancé cannot face the reality of breeding and raising animals, then don't breed anymore and keep the ones you have as pets. 
If she cannot, will not, face the truth that people just don't want to be burdened with cast off wethers as their pets to be fed until they die of natural causes and old age, then don't breed/make any more of them. If you don't want them, why in the devil do you think that prospective buyers suddenly think that your unwanted goats have "special" written all over them? People will buy them to slaughter them and eat them--which is exactly what you should be doing. 

It is just as wrong to produce unwanted farm animals as it is to allow breeding of cats and dogs when you don't want the offspring and will dump them or take them to a shelter where they will eventually be euthanized. 

I realize this is probably not what you want to hear, but you asked for suggestions. We all deal with this, whether it be goats, sheep, pigs, cattle or whatever farm animal that we raise. The animals we eat have had good lives, loved, well cared for and well treated. They have one bad moment. Our families have healthy meat that we know how it was raised and how it was treated. Some of us even do the slaughter ourselves, most of us take them to slaughter. The meat in my freezer has names. 

You can't continue to produce goats that you don't want, yet expect to find forever pet homes for them. The real world is not all ponies and rainbows and quite frankly, that is living in La-La Land. Having dairy goats means that there will be more kids, more unwanted goats and more problems on what to do with them. It is much kinder for the goats to leave your loving farm, go to slaughter and be brought back to nourish your family. Pets are often mistreated, companion wethers for bucks get bitch bred over and over-not a very good life, if you ask me. Since you are ok with eating the meat that you raise, you need to find a way to convince your fiancé of the realities of farming. I wish you luck. I really do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 15, 2019)

Donate them to a petting zoo, ....sell them and don't  ask questions ....or take them to butcher and enjoy the fruits of your breeding and labor....
When you breed them you are responsible  for their life.....at least you know how they were loved and what they ate...and eating them yourself should be part of the overall plan when not selling all your stock...unless you really want to stress them and bring them to a auction to sell 
Not trying to be cruel,  but you need a plan from beginning to end when you breed, ....do several at a time for your freezer, that way you don't  know who is your dinner.
Best of luck to you, it's  a big step many of us have gone through....


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 15, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> When you breed them you are responsible for their life.



This.  Exactly this.   That encompasses all I think everyone is trying to say here quite succinctly.  

All such endeavors need a plan of action and when two people are partners in it, there needs to be a common goal...BEFORE a single animal steps foot on the land.   If not, confusion abounds and suddenly there's a glut of animals with no purpose, no place and no future you want to be a part of.  

I don't usually sell stock for the very reason you are in a quandary over...not so much as to if people will eat them after they buy them~that is their purpose in life, but if they will give them proper care while they are living.

Now I'm back into raising sheep and I doubt we can eat all that I'll raise, so I will be offering some for sale.   At that point, I have to let them go in my mind and in my heart.  They have a purpose on this Earth and part of it will not be in my hands.  That's tough but it's life.  So, I'll pray for them and for their lives, for those who buy them and then I'll leave them to God, for He loves them better than I ever could.


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 16, 2019)

I think some of these responses are a bit harsh...

How did you acquire these goats? Were they dairy herd offspring, or did you otherwise breed your goats?
How old, what's the registration status, how are they kept, breed, testing status?

Depending on these answers, you may be guided in another direction.

I found my starter dairy herd on Craigslist. Funny story, turns out it was my neighbor.
I peruse the ads ALL the time, even when I'm not looking to buy. I can tell you with certainty that all goats have a resale purpose. The answers to above questions often determine what purpose and what price tag.
Yes, sometimes meat is the purpose. I don't have experience with meat goats myself but I know not every breed is great for meat and price tags usually deter people looking for cheap freezer fill.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 16, 2019)

Sorry if your feelings were hurt....but that is farm life, ... three of my goats are registered nigerian dwarf  doe's, purchased from a excellent breeder, one doe was purchased from CL, another was i a kid buck that was kept in owners house in diapers until I rescued him half dead .....WHEN I breed my regestered girls they will be sold as registered goats, my diaper boy, now a wether and my CL doe will stay as pets.....may eat them one day if needed for meat, ...doesn't  matter as they are my responsibility.   When I breed the registered  girls and they kid, and at 8 weeks  if I choose to sell them...I am not going to sell and haven't  yet sold to people who don't  already own goats...So yes, when I , You or anybody breeds a animal  you are responsible  for its  life. If a person can't  handle  the responsibility  then they should only keep pet goats 
Nigerian dwarf  goats are tasty and don't  take up alot of freezer space ....but I have also eaten nubian goat meat from nubians I had raised....both of which are dairy goats


----------



## Danceswgoats (Aug 16, 2019)

First off I said that I called places where they rescue them this are facilities where they already have unwanted animal but they are at capacity now, I never said that I am trying to sell them to someone and tell them what to do with them at the same time I don't know where anyone got the impression I am doing that but I do not appreciate anyone telling me what I am doing when I never said that I did that.
I know very well how to handle a farm animal and how to dispatch it if I need to but I promised I will try to keep them alive if possible which is why I have been trying to reach rescue organizations not a private buyer. Thanks for the lesson in life but that is not what I was asking for


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 16, 2019)

"WHAT TO DO WITH UNWANTED  GOATS"

You received  many replies  to your posted question, .....

Best of luck to you in your goat adventures , I  wish you the best .


----------



## DellaMyDarling (Aug 16, 2019)

OP, I urge you to reconsider the sale of your excess goats. I have no judgement as to why you don't want to keep them.

Rescue organizations are for animals that are abused, injured, owners unable to care for, displaced, etc. I don't feel that the info provided is indicating the need to fill up a rescue with your goats over ones that need it more. Please don't try to pawn them off this way.

They could be great starter goats for someone, or pasture companions, or for an education program...lots of uses for goats. Answering the questions above might allow for more constructive ideas on how to get them off your pasture and into someone else's.

The right price tags prevent them from just going for meat. I don't find, in my area at least, that people are generally searching for undesired animals just to eat them. Sure, happens everywhere, but there's only so much $ per pound people want to pay. I don't think this should be your biggest concern. Simply screen the buyers!
(I personally bought my goats on the cheap because they aren't "top quality" of their breed in any way. They are registered, which helps me to sell potential kids for more, but they themselves filled the needs of my homestead as our starting herd. I don't need a beautiful Oberhasli doe milking 4 quarts a day! Someone might really desire your goats!)


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 16, 2019)

Danceswgoats said:


> The goats we don't want to keep are very sweet and they are given love and they're very well taken care of, unfortunately we cannot keep too many. I understand the life cycle where are some animals end up a food and I am fine with that however my lovely fiance disagrees so I've been trying without success to find a goat rescue that will take them since I believe if we sell them to a stranger they will end up as food since they look very healthy and plump.


This is "how" I got that.....your "words"....I read "unwanted goats"....it is your "belief" that if they are sold they will be eaten.....that my friend is your own words........so, ya asked and we tried to help ya.....ya may have meant it in another fashion, but that is all we had to go on...was what ya posted....I really do hope ya find a solution that works for ya!!


----------



## Georgia Girl (Aug 21, 2019)

DellaMyDarling said:


> I think some of these responses are a bit harsh...
> 
> How did you acquire these goats? Were they dairy herd offspring, or did you otherwise breed your goats?
> How old, what's the registration status, how are they kept, breed, testing status?
> ...


I agreed with this writer, I understand some do not become as attached as others and have no problems with any means of selling, slaughtering and other.  I would try craiglist  and don't be afraid to ask for a good home and a preference that the goats not be eaten.  I also understand that many raise their animals for food and I am ok with this, but I do understand your situation and i hope it all comes out well.  I have found myself as you as i do not just sell to anyone.  I try to sell to someone who has adequate shelter and food and room.  God Bless you and i hope you find a good home for your goats.


----------



## Spokeless Wheel (Aug 21, 2019)

Danceswgoats said:


> First off I said that I called places where they rescue them this are facilities where they already have unwanted animal but they are at capacity now, I never said that I am trying to sell them to someone and tell them what to do with them at the same time I don't know where anyone got the impression I am doing that but I do not appreciate anyone telling me what I am doing when I never said that I did that.
> I know very well how to handle a farm animal and how to dispatch it if I need to but I promised I will try to keep them alive if possible which is why I have been trying to reach rescue organizations not a private buyer. Thanks for the lesson in life but that is not what I was asking for


Ok  You just got harsh reality. It hurts but we all know we have no choices when we have to sell some. Giving them to a rescue doesn't mean they get away from slaughter forever either. And some rescue have deplorable  living conditions. They might be better off slaughtered quickly then die of starvation in filthy living conditions.  More and more rescues are not what they claim to be. Good luck!


----------

